# another noob



## okstrat (Apr 1, 2010)

Decided I wanted to check out the exciting world of mantisology, found this forum while googling and here I am! I'm a 40 year old guy, live in Weather-challenged Tulsa, OK, play guitar in a few different bands and collect guitars and amps. And soon to be mantids. I'm laying low for a bit and trying to absorb as much as I can from this forum - looks like a lot of great folks and great info to be had.


----------



## ismart (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to our home!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Apr 1, 2010)

No way! I'm from Bixby, Oklahoma! Welcome!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------

